# Pics from young bird show in Poznan Poland



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

..............................


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

nice show, did You go


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice birds, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are those first three Polish Highfliers? I love the ice colored one.

What are these birds?
http://poznanskizhgrido.pl/wystawy/mlode2011/mlode2011/target11.html
http://poznanskizhgrido.pl/wystawy/mlode2011/mlode2011/target9.html

http://poznanskizhgrido.pl/wystawy/mlode2011/mlode2011/target14.html

http://poznanskizhgrido.pl/wystawy/mlode2011/mlode2011/target75.html


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

there were definitely some great looking pigeons at the show! 

I'm also interested in this pigeon:

http://poznanskizhgrido.pl/wystawy/mlode2011/mlode2011/target75.html


would love to know the breed. Looks great!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

gbhman said:


> The first 2 are Polish highfliers (there is probably about 7 or more different kinds of them actually, but I wouldnt be one to name them all as I never showed much interest in the breed ha ha). The third one I'm not too sure but I think it might be a long face Berliner.
> From the links you showed I really have no idea what the first 2 are, and the third one might be some kind of small Vienna that they have a lot of there. The last link is a Polish breed called Dolnośląski Biały Łapciaty.


I agree about the Berliner. I didn't notice it had feathered legs. Just looked at the first one and notice the next two looked like it.


I do like that last one a lot. It's neat looking. Reminds me of the "hen pigeon" breeds with long legs/neck, but muffed. What would the English name be for that, you think? I can't even begin to pronounce that, LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmm. Muffed Silesian. Silesian Stork. Pretty-bird-without-a-name?  Haha


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Dolnośląski biały łapciaty used to be called Polish stork (bocian Polski) before name got registered as Dolnośląski biały łapciaty


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good, that's what I'll call them then  Makes sense. Someone should definitely import them, haha. How big are they?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Becky we have some nj, size is about the same as other storks about 425 grams

other thread, Keith C. got some maybe he can ship you some of their young if he still has them
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/what-type-of-pigeon-are-these-51961.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only Stork I was aware of (other than this one now) is a German breed in the swallow family. Crested or plain-headed, white with colored frontal spot, flights, muffs, and triangular spot on the wing shield.









The two on the left. Colored up just like wood storks. Pretty neat.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

there's also clean legged German and Hungarian muffled


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice birds. Thanks for sharing.


----------

